# stent removal - I was suggested to use [B]43247



## elenax (Jul 16, 2008)

I was suggested to use *43247 *for an *Upper Endoscopy* with *biliary stent removal*...any other suggestion will help


----------



## mbort (Jul 16, 2008)

I believe the 43247 is the correct code (or at least I have used it in the past as well)


----------



## scorrado (Jul 16, 2008)

The stent is considered a foreign body so that is why 43247 is the correct code.  I verified this at a seminar I went to in March.


----------

